# playing music through vent?



## hat (Nov 27, 2009)

I want to play some music through ventrillo, but right now I'm having some issues. I can only get it to play if I choose the "What U Hear" option, but then the other people don't hear what I say and whenever someone else says something they're gonna hear it twice because my computer picks it up and patches it through.

I want to be able to play music through vent while the other people can still hear me and without having whatever they say repeated back to them. I'm using Windows 7 and I have an Audigy II ZS.


----------



## v12dock (Nov 27, 2009)

Open 2 clients mute the sound on one config it to What U Hear and play music on it. Then open another one and talk though that one.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 27, 2009)

Cable from your audio out to your mic in.


----------



## hat (Nov 27, 2009)

v12dock said:


> Open 2 clients mute the sound on one config it to What U Hear and play music on it. Then open another one and talk though that one.


Doesn't work. "Another copy of Ventrilo is already running"


DanTheBanjoman said:


> Cable from your audio out to your mic in.


That wouldn't work. I only have one mic jack.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 27, 2009)

"What You Hear" as an input works great, as it basically mirrors what you're hearing to everyone else. If anybody else talks, they hear themselves, though. I used to play stuff for people and just had everybody else mute their mics.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 27, 2009)

hat said:


> Doesn't work. "Another copy of Ventrilo is already running"
> 
> That wouldn't work. I only have one mic jack.



Splitter.


----------



## v12dock (Nov 27, 2009)

To open two vent clients, Right click the shortcut -> Properties -> After the target location put "-m" without the quotes.


----------

